# Backwoods Style Smoker build #2...



## msduckhunter (Jul 18, 2013)

Well I said I was gonna do another one and learn from my "finds & mistakes" from build #1...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/93785/backwoods-style-build/60

Guy came by a week or so ago and bought my cooking trailer, the Fatboy, the clone, crawfish cookers and all so I'm fixing to start over..

still using Sir Chunks plans BUT going to shorten it 2"...reason ...so when I put the outer skin on, the overall height will be 48"..on Chunks plans he fitted the outer flat metal where it left the 1x2 tubing at bottom exposed...over time it will rust (or mine did) no matter how much it was painted or cleaned and personally I thought it took away from the overall appearance...so I got me a 4' x 10' sheet of red pre-finished colored aluminum like we skin stock cars with for my outer skin and will cover everything that way....

going into this with 2- 1"x2" X 20' tubing, 2- 1" sq tubing x 20', 1- 1" 14 ga angle x 20', 1- 2" 14 ga angle x 20' (for charcoal box) 1- 2"x4" x 4' sq tubing, 3- 4'x8' sheets 18 ga sheets flat and 1 4'x10' sheet colored aluminum flat.. cost so far $320.00...another $120 for koawool when I order it...













IMG_5665.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 18, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 18, 2013)

It will be a nice build. I have built the same design 3 times. I did make changes all 3 times. The next one will have more changes, Maybe some time i will get it perfect.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 18, 2013)

:110:   I'm in


----------



## msduckhunter (Jul 19, 2013)

not much accomplished today...too busy at work...did get the rest of the back  tubing in..side tubing..angle iron....bottom plate cut out and sitting in place not welded













IMG_7951.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 19, 2013


















IMG_7855.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 19, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well you gotta cut it before you can weld it. So that is forward progress.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## msduckhunter (Jul 23, 2013)

Cooking chamber cut, bent & welded in...added a piece of 3/16 plate on the underside of the "heat deflector" as it's called in the plans...my Fatboy burnt out and rotted there over the last 8 or so years..got the slides in for the charcoal pan i'm gonna build..top cross piece in and welded...gonna do the smokestack tomorrow....it's startin to come together













IMG_9607.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 23, 2013


















IMG_2508.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 23, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## themule69 (Jul 23, 2013)

It is going to be a nice smoker.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2013)

Still lookin' good.....


----------



## msduckhunter (Jul 26, 2013)

got some more done yesterday...finished inner panels, installed insulation, draft tube in, chimney on, doors framed out...waiting on hinges, latches and seal for doors...should be in today or Monday at latest...in last build I used De-Sta-Co vertical latches...really like them except you don't have anything "solid" to hook side piece on...so this one I welded a scrap piece of 18 ga where it would go that screws could be used...today I hope to get rack slides and racks built...













IMG_2001.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 26, 2013


















IMG_8305.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 26, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 26, 2013)

Getting closer to smoke every day.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## msduckhunter (Jul 29, 2013)

Shelving in ready for doors...hope the hinge pins get here later today...nowhere did it say in the plans about anything to hold the meat racks in when extended out...on last one I found some old oven grates and cut the corners out and welded to bottom of racks...this time I went a lil heavy duty since I had quite a bit of "left-over" tubing...made my racks out of 1" tubing covered with expanded metal ...made the "slides" for the racks outa 2" angle and took a 6" piece of 2" angle and welded above the racks so when you pull them out to load em up or take them off they don't fall out...

Then I traded my red aluminum outer skin for purple...lol...it'll match my plum crazy purple 66 Chevy stepside...













IMG_6538a.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 29, 2013


















IMG_6538.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 29, 2013


















IMG_5498.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 29, 2013


















IMG_8402.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Jul 29, 2013


----------



## okieleo (Aug 1, 2013)

I like it but now what happens when the next guy wants to buy your smoker.... are you gonna let him buy the truck too?!?


----------



## msduckhunter (Aug 1, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......... I've had that truck since 1976.....lol

Havent got anything much done last couple days...did get the hinges welded on, doors in place, wheels on the bottom...the National Motorcycle Roundup is in town til Sunday....bout 30,000 bikers in a community of less than 2,000, ....local convenience store wanted me to smoke 15 boston butts a day for them starting Tuesday in another smoker I have.... I should finish up the new smoker next week with any luck


----------



## msduckhunter (Aug 2, 2013)

then again it turned out to be a slow day so I did get the skin bent and on...fix me up some latches, finish my holes in the chimney and build a water pan and I'll be ready to fire her up...lol













IMG_4666.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Aug 2, 2013


















IMG_6079.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Aug 2, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

LOOKEN GOOD!

David


----------



## cwalk (Aug 2, 2013)

I wanna see pics off the 66 chevy


----------



## daveomak (Aug 2, 2013)

I really like the angle cut on the lower door......     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ......   Dave


----------



## msduckhunter (Aug 2, 2013)

it's in the background about 8 pictures up....restored it in the 80's...gonna do it again in the future...probably put the original 283 back in it...put a 355 stroker in it on 1st restoration, then later a 468...back in 90 I put a 69 427 Vette engine in it...no fun to drive with the 427 or 468..no traction at all....pulled it back in shop a few months ago and started stripping it down...pulling the engine gonna redo the motor & tranny...interior is still top notch


----------



## cwalk (Aug 2, 2013)

I have an 86 chevy in the process of à restoration. Plans are for an LS motor. Interior done, primer gray


----------



## uglydumbsmoker (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome build. I ended up viewing this thread after reading the original thread (Sir chunkus) got part way through and realised it was dead. I was like..noooooooo.

Maximum respect for seeing it through and making a mark 2 version. Love the purple finish ! I have a question if you dont mind me asking. Does the smoke only enter from the top rear or do the inner sidewalls also act as a raceway ? Ive studied the drawings closely and cant quite make it out.


----------



## msduckhunter (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks....smoke comes in 3 walls.....sides and rear....hopefully i'll get time today to install latches and thermometer ....be close to burn - in time before long...trimming out my "seams" in chrome too ....


----------



## uglydumbsmoker (Aug 12, 2013)

Haha that's going to be one super cool hot rod smoker my friend. I look forward to finding out how it fares. Thanks for clearing up that little grey area about the raceway. I hope to begin fabrication in the next month or so. Thank you for the inspiration and good luck with the burn in.


----------



## msduckhunter (Aug 12, 2013)

Good luck in your build...i'm no pro at this...lotta mis-matched uneven seams, etc....but I offer these things/tips that I have found after hours of searching for the best deals on best products

 the hinges, I got at kck.com as well as  thermometers,(I got the 5" 2-1/2" stem)

latches, de-sta-co #334 zoro item #G2468383 from zoro tools online....dont skimp on latches...these are over-kill but have the only right length in the throats i've found and it does take some pull to seal the rope gaskets off good...

rope gasket for the doors .. from sears online...search for 5/8 rope gasket  rutland has some ..it's 65' long and you will only use about 20' but have plenty for future use...

1" kao wool insulation...I got mine off ebay.... 1" fiber ceramic blanket 50 sq ft

18 ga flat is plenty heavy enough

use all thinwall tubing...stout enough for anything...this thing will weigh 300# ++ when finished even using thin wall metal

the colored aluminum should be available locally if you want to use colors...I got mine in Memphis at OH Hendricks Metal...$65 a 10'x4' .040 thick sheet (1 sheet is enough for outer skin) and the shiny aluminum for doors was $55 a sheet..you will have more than enough to fold you a water pan outa the shiny aluminum.....if all else fails ask someone in your area that races stock cars...they use the aluminum for their skin on the cars...

on 1st build i built a water pan and plumbed it outside for auto-watering...not necessary IMHO...amount of extra work isnt worth the trouble...fold a 23"x23" water pan with 5" sides and it will hold enough water to last 4-5 hrs..

wheels, if you want it portable, are available from Harbor Freight for about $5 each

be sure to fold you an ash pan for under charcoal/wood tray...whole lot easier to pull ash pan out n dump it rather than trying to scoop it out or wash it out

I got 2 boxes of 100 3/16th rivets from Harbor Freight for about $4 ea...I riveted the outer skin, the rope gasket around doors and the trim...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good luck in your build...i'm no pro at this...lotta mis-matched uneven seams, etc....but I offer these things/tips that I have found after hours of searching for the best deals on best products

  the hinges,
 thermometers,(I got the 5" 2-1/2" stem)

latches, dont skimp on latches...these are over-kill but have the only right length in the throats i've found and it does take some pull to seal the rope gaskets off good...

rope gasket for the doors .. 

it's 65' long and you will only use about 20' but have plenty for future use...

1" kao wool insulation...I got mine off ebay....

18 ga flat is plenty heavy enough
use all thinwall tubing...stout enough for anything...this thing will weigh 300# ++ when finished even using thin wall metal
the colored aluminum should be available locally if you want to use colors...I got mine in Memphis at OH Hendricks Metal...$65 a 10'x4' .040 thick sheet (1 sheet is enough for outer skin) and the shiny aluminum for doors was $55 a sheet..you will have more than enough to fold you a water pan outa the shiny aluminum.....if all else fails ask someone in your area that races stock cars...they use the aluminum for their skin on the cars...
on 1st build i built a water pan and plumbed it outside for auto-watering...not necessary IMHO...amount of extra work isnt worth the trouble...fold a 23"x23" water pan with 5" sides and it will hold enough water to last 4-5 hrs..
wheels, if you want it portable, are available from Harbor Freight for about $5 each
be sure to fold you an ash pan for under charcoal/wood tray...whole lot easier to pull ash pan out n dump it rather than trying to scoop it out or wash it out
I got 2 boxes of 100 3/16th rivets from Harbor Freight for about $4 ea...I riveted the outer skin, the rope gasket around doors and the trim...











 RUHHHH ROHHHHHH

*Jack, sorry I had to delete the offsite links......  Policy now....  DaveOmak*


----------



## msduckhunter (Aug 13, 2013)

my fault Dave...wasn't aware of that til Jack pm'd me about it so I edited my original post to delete links  sorry bout that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thar' she smokes......













IMG_6283.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Aug 13, 2013


















IMG_2507.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Aug 13, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 13, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Good luck in your build...i'm no pro at this...lotta mis-matched uneven seams, etc....but I offer these things/tips that I have found after hours of searching for the best deals on best products
> 
> 
> the hinges,
> ...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck in your build...i'm no pro at this...lotta mis-matched uneven seams, etc....but I offer these things/tips that I have found after hours of searching for the best deals on best products
> ...


Well ??????  It says, "Originally posted by JckDanls07" .... If you guys /gals are trying to confuse me.......  You are doing a great job..... 

Whomever's original post it is...... I deleted the links to the outside world.....   The other stuff is OK.....    OK!!!   

Confused Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 13, 2013)

Dave...  I'm thinking somehow post #24 (Duckhunters original with links ) was somehow copy and pasted under my post #25...  My original post (#25) only had this in it   ":icon_eek:  RUHHHH ROHHHHH "
Hope that unconfuses you and you can straighten it out...  

  Thanks, Keith


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> original post (#25) only had this in it "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think UN-Confusing me is "THAT SIMPLE".....  we gotta meet....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....


----------



## msduckhunter (Aug 17, 2013)

well since the smokers done now I'm gonna build a trailer for it so it's all mobile....bought a 18' carhauler trailer...re-vamped and stuck my 20 yr old smoker built outa old underground butane tank on the front of it...gonna put a 4' s/s prep table, the purple smoker, side by side fridge and fiberglass mop sink down one side...where the 2' dove tail is I'm gonna put a 162 qt crawfish pot on each side with a overhead trolley and winch to lift out baskets...then a metal roof to cover it.....













trail.jpg



__ msduckhunter
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## uglydumbsmoker (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi there,

Been super busy these past few weeks so haven't been around here for a while. Guys thankyou so much for your sagely advice. I'm putting together the parts list as we speak so all being well the steel should start clanking soon. The trailer you've built is the icing on the cake. I imagine your truck and that smoker will make an awesome sight when you turn up for a tailgating shindig :)

You've certainly got the minerals my man. Enjoy the fruits of your labours with plenty of cold beer. Haha.


----------



## knobbytyre (Feb 24, 2015)

Does the smoke filter up through the insulation?


----------

